# java in eclipse



## someone_else (20. Mrz 2006)

hi all

ich hab jetzt fürs studim das programm ECLIPSE genommen, um java programmieren zu können. Dazu das JDK V.1.5.0 von SUN. Brauch ich überhaupt noch das JRE (was auch immer für eine version...)? oder ist das JRE bereits im JDK inbegriffen oder gar überflüssig? 

Freue mich auf einige kompetente Antworten :lol: . besten dank im voraus.


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Das JRE ist im JDK mit inbegriffen. Das brauchst Du nicht zusätzlich.

Aber wenn Dein Posting in diesem Unterforum richtig sein soll, dann brauchst Du noch J2EE. Wobei ich eher glaube, dass Dein Posting hier fehl am Platze ist.


----------



## someone_else (21. Mrz 2006)

hmmm... gut möglich, dass ich es am falschen ort gepostet habe  :? 

was isch eigentlich J2EE und wozu dient es?


----------



## Gumble (21. Mrz 2006)

someone_else hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmm... gut möglich, dass ich es am falschen ort gepostet habe  :?
> 
> was isch eigentlich J2EE und wozu dient es?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JEE


----------



## RicoSoft (21. Mrz 2006)

@someone else: schweizer?


----------



## someone_else (21. Mrz 2006)

ok, danke für die infos. alles klar.

jep, ich bin schweizer. warum, ist mein deutsch nicht korrekt?


----------



## Gumble (21. Mrz 2006)

RicoSoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @someone else: schweizer?


Rico, wie hast du das denn herausgefunden??? hab 3x den beitrag gelesen und nix verdaechtiges bemerkt  ???:L


----------



## lin (21. Mrz 2006)

someone_else hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was *isch* eigentlich....


----------

